# Where to buy Marco Reefsaver Rock?



## puks (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi guys,

Where is the best place to buy Marco Reefsaver Rock?


Thanks


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Marco-Rock-Premium-Key-Largo-Dry.html


----------



## puks (Feb 5, 2013)

Car2n said:


> http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Marco-Rock-Premium-Key-Largo-Dry.html


I've seen that but would prefer to buy locally to make sure what I'm receiving.


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

I got few piece for sale. Pm me


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

Could check MOPS. They have some kind of Dry Rock listed on the site. Maybe if you go there you would be allowed to pick exactly what you want and pay by weight. But I am not sure.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I sell Real Reef artificial rock, text me 4164609922 I can send pictures and prices


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

I got 2 -5lbs pieces $10 each and 1 - 20lbs $40 of dry PUKANI already prepped and ready for use if interested. located dvp/401


----------



## puks (Feb 5, 2013)

CoralConnoisseur said:


> Could check MOPS. They have some kind of Dry Rock listed on the site. Maybe if you go there you would be allowed to pick exactly what you want and pay by weight. But I am not sure.


They don't sell Marco Rocks.


----------

